# Mirliton



## Minelli

Cari amici, 
ho un nuovo complicato enigma da risolvere: la traduzione di "mirliton". è usato per indicare un capitano (dell'esercito? non è specificato) contesto austria del XX sec. è usato in maniera dispregiativa. Ecco alcune righe. Dalle ricerche che ho fatto pare sia un copricapo usato dai cavalieri francesi nella prima repubblica.

C’est la troisième fois que je la vois avec ce mirliton !
Je souffre trop, et quand trop est trop, c’est trop !

Grazie, a presto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Minelli,
Lo sai che devi proporre tu una traduzione?  Ci vorrebbe poi dell'altro contesto, perché mi stupirei che fosse un copricapo.


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Matou!
Per quanto riguarda il contesto non viene detto molto del  personaggio definito "mirliton"  se non che è un capitano (e nient'altro), questo quando viene menzionato la prima volta, la seconda volta ci si riferisce a lui come un "mirliton" ( egli rappresenta l'uomo che ha portato via la donna amata dal protagonista, il quale prova un grande odio per i militari). Il Mirliton è un copricapo a forma di cono, e il protagonista lo usa come temrine dispregiativo per riferirsi all'altro pretendente. 
So che dovrei proporre una traduzione, e avevo pensato a "bellimbusto" ma cosi facendo mi sembra di rendere molto vagamente l'idea dle termine originale, perdendo l'importante riferimento al cappello, perché sono sicura che sia un riferimento al copricapo militare indossato dal personaggio che è come ho detto prima un capitano, e che in quanto militare era doppiamente odiato dal protagonista.
Qualsiasi idea ti/vi venga in mente sarà di sicuro un ottimo spunto di riflessione e un ottimo modo per aprire qualche cassettino della mente.
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Dunque, il mirliton è uno strumento musicale (il kazoo, nel quale si deve cantare per farlo suonare, o anche lo zufolo, nel quale basta soffiare), è uno strumento piccolo e popolare, *di poco conto*: ecco l'unico significato che io conosca, vale a dire in senso figurato "un mirliton= un bellimbusto", come lo credevi. Il TLFi non è sempre credibile, perché ogni tanto segnala usi perlomeno datati. Basta dire che né "Le Petit Larousse" né il mio vecchio "Petit Robert"  contemplano il significato di copricapo.
Ciao .


----------



## Nunou

Allora...io avrei trovato mirlinton tradotto come proprio "_mirliton_"  sul dizionario francese-italiano quindi, volendo, potresti lasciare il termine così com'è.
Le alternative sono il kazoo che in italiano viene definito anche come "flauto eunuco", oppure (da un sito inglese) "soldatini di piombo" (per intenderci le miniature da collezione ma forse è una marca...non so dovrei cercare meglio), qui invece  lo trovo definito anche come "_Coiffure de gaze_ qui était en usage au XVIIIe siècle" (trovo un riferimento a un nuovo tipo di _cappello da donna _anche su un altro link inglese).

Vi metto gli altri link di riferimento
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirliton
http://books.google.ch/books?id=lEM...AEwAw#v=onepage&q=kazoo flauto eunuco&f=false
http://www.google.ch/search?client=....,cf.osb&fp=4394f9ec69a1011a&biw=1050&bih=596

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mirliton (solo nella pagina inglese, quella francese non riporta le stesse difinizioni)


...e lascio a voi la scelta...

Buona serata!

EDIT: lascerei perdere le miniature di soldatini, la Mirliton pare sia una ditta italiana che li produce...non credo lo facesse già in quell'epoca.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> EDIT: lascerei perdere le miniature di soldatini, la Mirliton pare sia una ditta italiana che li produce...non credo lo facesse già in quell'epoca.


Dipende da quando è stato scritto il libro: stavo pensando che "il soldatino" fosse possibile, in senso figurato, s'intende.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
hai ragione...in effetti, visto il contesto, il soldatino sarebbe anche la soluzione più logica.


----------



## Nunou

Aggiungo anche il link sottostante...più che sul pasticcino però mi concentrerei su "pernacchia" che si trova nel testo...non so perché ma mi riporta a "mezza pernacchia" e "mezza _cartuccia_".

http://lavetrinadelnanni.blogspot.com/2010/06/mirliton-alle-ciliegie.html


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Nunou e Matou,
il libro è stato scritto un paio di anni fa ma è ambientato nell'Austria di inizio 900. Soldatino mi sembra migliore di bellimbusto nel mio contesto perché contribuisce a mettere in evidenza l'atteggiamento che il  protagonista ha verso i militari, e si addice perfettamente al personaggio a cui è riferito, per l'appunto un militare.
Grazie mille ad entrambi, 
A presto,
buona serata


----------

